# Massey Mdl # 32 sickle bar mower



## preacherman (Nov 21, 2017)

I am needing a good parts source. I need a new cutting bar assembly. Thanks in advance

















Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Preacherman,

Go on the internet and search for "tractor salvage yards". They are very resourceful in finding tractor parts, and maybe your sickle bar as well.


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

You didn't say if it is 6', or 7', so here are some of both.

7' cutter bars https://www.machinerytrader.com/parts/construction-equipment/search?partnum=669057m2&pst=exact

6' cutter bars https://www.tractorhouse.com/parts/farm-equipment/search?partnum=669056M2&pst=starts


----------

